# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  ~~ Sweetness Trip Reports - Day Three Treasure Beach (Part 2)

## Sweetness

....more flowers (sorry can't help it) Giant morning glorys WOW.
Grounds have lovely places to chill with hammocks and a nice restaraunt - only had breakfast there but it was nice. Ackee and saltfish for Mr. and french toast and fruit for me. Sour Sop and fresh OJ juice mmmmmmmmmmm Oh and of course my fav.....calaloo!!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Man ya killing me! ty

----------

